# 4 Months On And Looking To Change



## sprintman (May 26, 2009)

Well, four months ago we bought a CI Carrioca 644, fixed end corner bed, which we thought was just what we needed.
But, the bed is not as big as the one at home, and when getting up through the night, well at my age I have to, I have to crawl over and disturb SWMBO, which does not make me popular.
So having visited the NEC last week and looked at various layouts we have decided that singlebeds is the answer.
We liked a Adria we looked at but it was both a little long for us at 7.3M and a bit expensive at around £50K.
We also liked a Chausson Flash 14 which was better on price and length.
However we both feel that a secondhand unit, a year or two old would make more sense, rather than buy new and have to pay to get all the extras we would like, a used unit would probably come with a few already in place, TV aerial, awning etc.

So to the point, looking in mags I never see the layout described, only how many berths and if it is LP or OC.
Are there any mags or websites which give that information, or does anyone have any recommendations on a four berth (or more) four belted seats, motorhome with two single beds (prefer not bunks), fairly recent manufacture for around £35-£38K.
Where to look for one, bearing in mind I would need to trade in the existing one, would also be appreciated.

Thanks
Murray


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Hymer VAN 572 has twin beds at the rear. An infill mattress can make them into a huge double.

The other bed makes up in the lounge but is not full length.


----------



## sprintman (May 26, 2009)

Thanks pippin

That is certainly one to look out for, unfortunately a quick websearch only came up with one, in Somerset, I am in Aberdeen so not hand to go have a look, but maybe one will come up for sale further north.

Cheers
Murray


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.hymer.com/cms/en/motorhomes/Semi-Integrated/HymerVan/Layouts.html

The difference between the 562 and the 572 is that the earlier 572 has the wardrobe where the side little bench seat is.

The 572 is the one more likely to come up 2nd hand.

Be careful because early models had the gear lever coming out of the floor in between the seats, later versions are dash-mounted.


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Murray,

Hymer do an A-Class in what you describe, it's the B634. Long singles at the back and the drop down double over the front.

I think 2 extra belted seats is your issue as to get them you need some kind of "dinette". When you add that into full length singles at the back im guessing you're getting to way over 7 metres. Just a thought.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Ah Sprintman, that's a familiar tale with us too. Our first motorhome was a CI with rear lounge (which was what we wanted) but it could only be made up as a double, which meant that my nocturnal rambling also involved waking up Mrs M. Not a good idea.....

Have you though of going for something with a longer rear lounge that can be made up either as two singles or a massive double, and which gives you wonderful lazing around space by day and in the evenings? That way you'd still have your two singles, but an 'extra' lounge as well.

There are plenty of models around with that layout, ours is one, and AutoTrail and Lunar also do something similar.

Just a thought.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

When my Mrs climbs over me its rather nice!! French bed etc.

C.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Why dont you just swap sides of the bed?


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

CliveMott said:


> When my Mrs climbs over me its rather nice!! French bed etc.
> 
> C.


When MY Mrs climbs over ME its rather nice!! French WIFE :lol: :lol:

Carl


----------



## sprintman (May 26, 2009)

Jezport said:


> Why dont you just swap sides of the bed?


Yes I thought of that and we tried it, unfortunately SWMBO felt claustrophobic between me and the side of the MH.

An end lounge would fit the bill but we really need at least one, preferably two rear seat belts, but I am sure we will find something.

Thanks
Murray


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Hi the following models immediately spring to mind.

What about CI Cipro 85, euro lounge at front and single beds to the rear, Glossop Caravans have one for sale at the moment. 

Also worth considering is a Laika Kreos 3009 with a similar layout, Becks Motorhomes have one on their website.

Regards, 
Pepandspice.


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

link


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Autocruise Starfire is another possibility.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Look at the Cheyenne 840 
http://www.nenecourtmotorhomes.co.uk/Auto-trail/Cheyenne/cheyenne-motorhomes.htm


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

When Lady p climbs over me its to find my wallet


dave p


----------



## Italia (Apr 19, 2009)

I'd just chnage the misses! £38K would go along way towards meeting the maintenance payments.................. Oh Dear, she's just seen what I'm writing.

Italia


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

We had the same trouble with a fixed bed - now have and Autotrail Miami 740, just about a 4 berth and has 4 travelling seats - dont know where you would get one though.


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

georgiemac said:


> We had the same trouble with a fixed bed - now have and Autotrail Miami 740, just about a 4 berth and has 4 travelling seats - dont know where you would get one though.


We to have a Autotrail Miami and we find it suits our needs just perfect 
again they are very hard to come by.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

if they are hard to come by - does that keep the price up?


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

If you like your MH layout, it might be cheaper to have prostrate op saves all that getting up at night.

joe


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

georgiemac said:


> if they are hard to come by - does that keep the price up?


Dunno i hope so 8)


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

The Autotrail Cheyenne 740S is effectively the replacement for the Miami, but on a Ducato instead of a Renault. Most had twin facing sofas up front, but a dinette with travel seats was available as an option and you might be lucky enough to find one.
Just one word of caution, and not just with Autotrail, check the beds are long enough for you before you commit.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

We have a dinette, but good point about the bed length and also check width -they are not the largest, but do us nicely - no good if you are over 6ft I shouldn't think


----------



## sprintman (May 26, 2009)

joedenise said:


> If you like your MH layout, it might be cheaper to have prostrate op saves all that getting up at night.
> 
> joe


 8O No thanks !

The layout does not suit us like we thought it would, the fixed bed takes up space, as well as being a 'faff' for me to get out of.

End lounge seems to be the answer, but the only one with four beds and four seat belts, and which is short enough to get into my drive, which is long enough for almost anything but with a very awkward entrance is the Autoquest 145.

I have two concerns with the 145, one being the small water tanks, which I am sure I could learn to live with as manyothers seem to, and the 100bhp engine, which as I will be towing a trailer with race car (all up weight circa 1100Kg) I am not so sure about, though the max towing weight is stated as 2000Kg.

Thanks for all the suggestions and if there are any others less than 6.5M they are more than welcome.

Murray


----------



## Tinyk (Mar 18, 2009)

Our Adria 697 is exactly what you describe. twin full size beds at the back with the option to put the extra cushion in to make super king.

The length might be an issue but I'm sure you would get used to it, we choose this van because it was the only one that ticked the boxes for us on the bed, this was the first priority on our list as the last thing we wanted to was have a lovely van that we could not get good sleep in.

We paid £29 back in may for a 2007 fully loaded with extras from the first owner.

Your more than welcome to take a closer look if your going to the rally in January. The one problem with this van is they seemed fairly scarce on the ground when we were looking for one, just happened to be in the right place at the right time to pick ours up as the owner had just bought a new van, we had to wait 3 months for the deal to complete but we didn't mind as during that time we kept looking about and never found another van we liked as much, (thank goodness).

Kevin


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Bargain of the century that Kevin £29

Dave p :wink:


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

The Swift Voyager 695EL would give you rear lounge (converting easily to two singles) plus four travel seats with a front half-dinette, but it's 7.08m long. Is that too much?


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

try this ,2 belted seats in the back they look good value too

more details here

and here


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Which Motorcaravan has a group test on single bed coachbuilts this month.

They have
Adria Coral S 670 SLT (£46k)
Autocruise Augusta (£55k)
Autotrail Frontier Savannah (£51k)
Rapido 7065+ (£62k)

They like them all, but the Augusta edges it. All are _slightly_ (not much) over your 7.3M benchmark.

However, to my mind they missed the main contender, which is the Chausson Allegro 96. This is £49k - however although it doesn't appear to be on their website at the moment, Discover had a brand new one advertised in one of their flyers for £38k recently. It's 7.3M so seemingly would tick the boxes for you. Only concern I had when I was looking at it was that it's perhaps a little light on payload.

(Edit just noticed you wanted to go down from 7.3M, so possibly wouldn't be any use after all. Note also I _think_ the rear lounge on an Autoquest 145 is smaller than on a 140 and only makes up to a transverse bed, hence not solving your issue. )
Paul


----------



## Ecosse (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Murray...if a panel van conversion would be big enough the Murvi Morello is available with 2 single beds.Vehicle dimensions are 5.998 long x 2.050 wide.

Mike


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Our Hymer 655 has the French bed - fixed but length runs from back to front and solves the "climbing over" stuff.
Bob


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Sprintman

Just the van for you - 4 berth inc two singles. An Exsis 562i is a small A class 6.3m, 2.02 wide and 2.7m high. It has the two singles in the back that you want plus the A class drop down double (which can extend to king size.) It has a half dinette with 2 belted seats. A garage under the singles. Based on a Ford Transit 140bhp.

We had an Exsis 512i (2008 model) and loved it, loved the Ford, went like the wind, got 32mpg and had loads of storage. Unfortunately the 512 had a transverse bed and we suffered the same problem as you so we looked to change it. Almost got the 562 but then, as we are considering full timing ended up with a Hymer B654, which we love - even if it is on a Fiat!

Sal


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Burstner 700T 2 single beds and a serious size end bathroom large fridge freezer and Burstner quality.


----------



## sprintman (May 26, 2009)

MyGalSal said:


> Hi Sprintman
> 
> Just the van for you - 4 berth inc two singles. An Exsis 562i is a small A class 6.3m, 2.02 wide and 2.7m high. It has the two singles in the back that you want plus the A class drop down double (which can extend to king size.) It has a half dinette with 2 belted seats. A garage under the singles. Based on a Ford Transit 140bhp.
> 
> ...


Of the many excellent ( but usually too long for my drive) suggestions, that sounds most promising. Problem is I cannot find one when I do a google search, a couple of people saying they have bought but I cannot find a dealer who is selling one, or even find a layout/pricelist online.

I will continue to search but if anyone has a link it would, as always be appreciated.

For clarity the problem with my drive is not the actualy length of it, but two granite gate posts, which SWMBO says are staying, and a ****, the drystane not comfortable shoes type, opposite. with the 6.2M MH I can get in with one cut, but we estimate any more than another 0.5 metre and we would not get in.
There is a Lunar Champ at a dealer around 100 miles away, itis right on 7M, I wonder if I could get an extended test drive to check it out :?: 
Murray


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Sprintman
You have a PM.
Sal


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

pepandspice said:


> Hi the following models immediately spring to mind.
> 
> What about CI Cipro 85, euro lounge at front and single beds to the rear, Glossop Caravans have one for sale at the moment.
> 
> ...


Just what I was going to suggest (well I would wouldn't I)!

The infill cushions are supplied and make a huge double which can be used either direction side to side so the fidgitty night riser can be on the outside whichever side they sleep.

It is also on a Renault base so no juddering (yet).

Very pleased with ours so far.

PS Glossop's price for an "07" is only £1900 more than we paid for ours newly regged in May 09 and ours has Auto as well.

Nice to know they hold their price.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

If that is of interest it could be worth seeing if this one is still for sale.

Un-regged but 07 built + auto for £32k

http://www.malcolmsmotorhomes.co.uk/cipro/cipro.htm


----------

